# Wall Hanger



## Howard Gordon (Feb 28, 2017)

Did the presidential clean-up on this TOC bike. Before and after pictures.  Will be looking for a head badge and pedals at the summer shows. Still havin fun. Howard


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks great !


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 28, 2017)

as allways howard super nice bike , nice job done on it !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice looking classic!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome!
That wall hanger looks like a rider now... once you place some pedals and badge.
Continue having Fun; we love it.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 1, 2017)

Neat bike. I think k you may be bringing it down from the wall once in a while.


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2017)

Hang it on my wall !


----------



## schwinnguy (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 8, 2017)

SWEET bike! A green toc bike rather than black. Wish it was mine! Enjoy!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice looking bike!  Love the light too!


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice


----------

